# Traveling to Branson for the 1st time



## jmdickie (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi there, not sure if this is the correct place to post. I have read some of the threads and now have a bit of an idea what Branson is all about. Sounds exciting!! My husband and I with another couple plan to visit this September. 
Two initial questions;
1. Is Sept a good time to go? (tornado season?) 
2. What are the top resorts to exchange into? 

I would appreciate any and all information.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 3, 2012)

jmdickie said:


> Hi there, not sure if this is the correct place to post. I have read some of the threads and now have a bit of an idea what Branson is all about. Sounds exciting!! My husband and I with another couple plan to visit this September.
> Two initial questions;
> 1. Is Sept a good time to go? (tornado season?)
> 2. What are the top resorts to exchange into?
> ...



We like September because it's typically begining to cool down, the real heavy family traffic has died down with the kids going back to school and everything is pretty much still up and running (except maybe the water park). While tornado's can strike in any month of the year, the heavy possiblity is usually spring. 

Top resorts are always a matter of opinion and will depend on which exchange company (RCI or I.I.) you're using. Generally speaking Big Cedar gets top billing with RCI. With I.I. we like Marriott's Willow Ridge Lodge. Branson has a ton of top resorts so it's really hard to go wrong. 

Resorts we haven't been as pleased with have been Palace View South (poor insulation) and Westgate Branson Woods (poor insulation). At Palace View South we could hear every footstep from the people in the unit above us as well as converstations from our neighbors or the unit above us. We will not return to Palace View South simply because of the exceptionally poor insulation between the units. Westgate Branson Woods has a nice location and nice grounds. If you get a full two bedroom unit there isn't as much issue with neighbor noise. We did hear the family above us but, mostly when the kids were jumping and running. Normal walking across the floor wasn't much of an issue.


----------



## zcrider (Jul 3, 2012)

Agree with Big Cedar and Marriott Willow Ridge Lodge, also add the Welk resort to your list of top ones.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 19, 2012)

Also add the Wyndam resorts - we usually stay there - and there are 3 so usually easy to get in.

We also like Westgate Lakes, right on the lake ...be sure to get a B unit -


----------



## jmdickie (Jul 24, 2012)

*palace view south*

Thanks for your responses. I see that there is some not so great stuff here about Palace view. II has this incredible getaway week at Palace View the week we plan to be there. Like...350.00 for the week. Has anyone had a good experience at this resort?


----------



## mjm1 (Jul 24, 2012)

We would agree with both the Marriott and the Welk resorts.  Both are very nice.  Marriott is closer to the main strip, but Welk isn't that far away.  Welk also has there own theatre.  We also visited Big Cedar, but didn't realize that part of it is a timeshare.  That was very nice too.

We had a great time with several shows.  Great Americana. Have a great time.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 24, 2012)

jmdickie said:


> Thanks for your responses. I see that there is some not so great stuff here about Palace view. II has this incredible getaway week at Palace View the week we plan to be there. Like...350.00 for the week. Has anyone had a good experience at this resort?



we've stayed at Palace View once a couple of years ago. Overall it's not a bad resort but, there was no insulation and we could here every single footstep from the people above us. We were in a Palace View South unit. Because of the lack of insulation we won't consider it again.


----------



## CMVer (Jul 25, 2012)

We love Palace View.  It's close to everything yet secluded and quiet.  The two outdoor pools are very nice as well as the indoor pool.  The place is clean and not hard to walk to amenities.  People are friendly, units are nice, and quite honestly we've never stayed at a timeshare that you couldn't hear people walking around above.  That's why we always ask for a top floor unit.


----------

